# Is 50Hz vs 100Hz important for Saorview TV?



## kfpg (18 Oct 2011)

I want to purchase a TV for Mam & Dad who are not tech savvy and who at the end of the day just want a 'good picture'. I have 2 quick questions really.

1.Is it worth me paying extra to get a Soarview ready TV with 100Hz or is a 50Hz perfectly good enough for most people's (not tech interested) needs?

2.Anyone recommend the best compromise between price and quality in a 32" 'ish Soarview ready TV i.e. tuner in the tv - no need for extra box

Thanks!


----------



## tiger (18 Oct 2011)

This thread on boards might be of interest:
*37" Full HD TV - Saorview compatible- €299 Tesco*
http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2056424050


----------



## kfpg (18 Oct 2011)

Thanks but I do want Saorview!


----------



## RonanC (18 Oct 2011)

The LG 37LD450 is saorview compatible. It is not officially approved by Saorview but that means nothing really and it will pick up all saorview channels. And at €299, that is a bargain! 

Now Tesco have been clearing a lot of old TV stock, so this may never be seen on a shelf again, but if you see it, grab it. 

They say that 100hz is the way to go, but as your parents will be using a digital receiver (saorview), then the difference wont be too noticable. The same can be said with Full HD and HD Ready. 

For me, it all comes down to how much money is being spent and the size of the room the tv will be in.


----------



## MrMan (19 Oct 2011)

The difference is definitely there to be seen. LCD and LED are both poor on refresh rates and you should never go below 100Hz if you can. Usually there isn't much in the difference in price €50-100.

With regards to great deals from Tesco, have a think about that one. Which aisle do you go to when you have a problem, or a tech question, or if you want a hand setting it up etc. Tesco sell groceries, buy your TV from a TV electrical store.


----------



## Jazz01 (19 Oct 2011)

Go with the 100Hz... for the sake of the difference in price... & if you get it in a "non-electircal" store - your guarantee is still as valid... a TV should last the same length of time regardless of where you buy it... just make sure you keep your receipt...


----------



## gipimann (19 Oct 2011)

If it's of any use, Lidl will be offering Saorview boxes next Thursday (27th Oct) for €49.99 - that's the cheapest I've seen them so far.

You might pick up a bargain non-Saorview ready TV and add the box to it?


----------



## MrMan (19 Oct 2011)

Jazz01 said:


> Go with the 100Hz... for the sake of the difference in price... & if you get it in a "non-electircal" store - your guarantee is still as valid... a TV should last the same length of time regardless of where you buy it... just make sure you keep your receipt...



What should happen and what does happen are two different things. I'm just offering practical advice on this one.


----------



## MrMan (19 Oct 2011)

gipimann said:


> If it's of any use, Lidl will be offering Saorview boxes next Thursday (27th Oct) for €49.99 - that's the cheapest I've seen them so far.
> 
> You might pick up a bargain non-Saorview ready TV and add the box to it?



But you add an extra box and extra cabling, so generally it is not ideal. Buying a non saorview Tv now makes little sense.


----------



## Leo (19 Oct 2011)

MrMan said:


> With regards to great deals from Tesco, have a think about that one. Which aisle do you go to when you have a problem, or a tech question, or if you want a hand setting it up etc. Tesco sell groceries, buy your TV from a TV electrical store.


 
I bought my last TV from a large electrical store, when it developed a problem 3 months later, I had a very hard time getting them to take any responsibility. From what I've heard on this forum, Tesco and the likes of Lidl/Aldi offer far better customer service.


----------



## MrMan (19 Oct 2011)

Leo said:


> I bought my last TV from a large electrical store, when it developed a problem 3 months later, I had a very hard time getting them to take any responsibility. From what I've heard on this forum, Tesco and the likes of Lidl/Aldi offer far better customer service.



Try dealing with independents and smaller stores. Prices are usually the same (often better to negotiate with) and with a greater emphasis on customer care because they need repeat custom.


----------



## Jazz01 (19 Oct 2011)

Hi - doesn't matter how big/small and/or specific electrical/generic shop - your consumer rights are the same... granted - some shops are easier to actually deal with than others, but any fault with the product, then you are protected with consumer law... but thats separate to original post

Kfpg- I think recommendations would be "100Hz Saorview TV".


----------



## kfpg (19 Oct 2011)

Thanks everyone so far - looks like we should go 100Hz

Now can anyone recommend a good 100Hz Saorview TV at 32" or slightly larger that does not cost a fortune?


----------



## RonanC (19 Oct 2011)

I think people are getting caught up too much with hz's. If its hz's you are after, get yourself a plasma. They would be at least 600hz as standard compared to maximum 100hz with lcd/led. 

@ kfpg, I think you should get yourself down to a good electronics store, or several stores if you can. Visually compare a 50hz with a 100hz lcd. Then compare lcd with led. Make sure that they have the tv's connected to a digital or 1080p signal as this is what you will be receiving with Saorview. 

We did all of the above for several weeks and we finally decided on a LG led 50hz and the quality of picture is stunning. We compared this tv to a 100hz sony and to be honest, the lg was far superior. Much crisper picture, much brighter colours and no motion blur at all.


----------



## MrMan (20 Oct 2011)

RonanC said:


> I think people are getting caught up too much with hz's. If its hz's you are after, get yourself a plasma. They would be at least 600hz as standard compared to maximum 100hz with lcd/led.
> 
> @ kfpg, I think you should get yourself down to a good electronics store, or several stores if you can. Visually compare a 50hz with a 100hz lcd. Then compare lcd with led. Make sure that they have the tv's connected to a digital or 1080p signal as this is what you will be receiving with Saorview.
> 
> We did all of the above for several weeks and we finally decided on a LG led 50hz and the quality of picture is stunning. We compared this tv to a 100hz sony and to be honest, the lg was far superior. Much crisper picture, much brighter colours and no motion blur at all.


 
Plasma don't come in a 32", and generally only start at 42" so that's a non runner.
You will get motion blur even in the best TV on the market, but by increasing the spec, you should reduce it quite a bit.

OP, you can get 50Hz LCD TVs from 300-400 from the better brands and you will have to increase to 500 -600 range for 100Hz. Check warranties etc too.


----------



## MrMan (20 Oct 2011)

Jazz01 said:


> Hi - doesn't matter how big/small and/or specific electrical/generic shop - your consumer rights are the same... granted - some shops are easier to actually deal with than others, but any fault with the product, then you are protected with consumer law... but thats separate to original post
> 
> Kfpg- I think recommendations would be "100Hz Saorview TV".


 
True, do you want your TV problem sorted in a week or 3 months?


----------



## kfpg (22 Oct 2011)

Now looking at various web sites I realise in addition to the 50Hz versus 100Hz decision I also need to decide between 720p and 1080p.

Can anyone help with the technicalities of this decision. How vital (or noticeable?) is the 1080p?

Thanks!


----------



## onq (23 Oct 2011)

From my own experience looking at the various options available in several stores over the past while I would stop looking at detail specifications and just go and see the picture on the unit and decide. 

There is a world of a difference between the various units and sometimes the bigger units offer far poorer quality resolution despite their spec.


----------



## Leo (24 Oct 2011)

onq said:


> There is a world of a difference between the various units and sometimes the bigger units offer far poorer quality resolution despite their spec.


 
Resolution is the number of distinct pixels on display, it doesn't have a quality. 

1080p has 1920×1080 pixels, 720p has 1280×720. So the 1080 picture will display more detail than the 720 option (obviously the source signal needs to be 1080 to take advantage of the higher resolution). 

Picture quality depends on a number of factors, brightness, contrast, refresh, etc. On bigger screens, as ONQ suggests, any defect in the picture will be much more noticable. AV Forums is a good source of reviews of TVs and other AV equipment.
Leo


----------

